# Puppy Collar Suggestion



## tom.lockhart (Jul 3, 2014)

Hey All,

We had gone to the store and bought a collar prior to picking our little guy up. The collar at it's smaller size is still pretty large on him. It's not large enough to come up over his head, but there is a good amount of space.

We got him this one in size XS:

http://www.petco.com/product/115134...le-Green-Dog-Collar.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch

I'm wondering if this would be ok until he grows into it, or if I should get him a smaller collar.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Molly's first collar was an extra small that fit a 5 to 7 inch neck. If you can't find a dog collar small enough you could also try a cat collar. I liked the one with the the plastic buckle that clicks together because it is quick to put on and off for frequent potty trips.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Just remember that WHATEVER collar you choose should ONLY be used for hanging ID tags on. Your puppy should be walked on a harness, not a collar. Little dogs have very fragile necks and throats.


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

krandall said:


> Just remember that WHATEVER collar you choose should ONLY be used for hanging ID tags on. Your puppy should be walked on a harness, not a collar. Little dogs have very fragile necks and throats.


I agree. Chloe has x-small collar and harness (puppia harness).


----------



## tom.lockhart (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks for all the suggestions, will have to go back to the store. Harness is an excellent suggestion. 

Originally bought small collar and harness, both are too large for our little Shane.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

tom.lockhart said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions, will have to go back to the store. Harness is an excellent suggestion.
> 
> Originally bought small collar and harness, both are too large for our little Shane.


Many people with Havanese puppies on the smaller end find that cat collars and harnesses work best for the first month or two. Kodi wasn't even a particularly small Havanese puppy, and he needed his first harness taken in in places. It was a mesh one, so that was easy to do.


----------

